
Ask HN: Hiring non-US sw engineers to US - cchen74
Has anyone tried to hire non-US engineers to work in SF? I know visa is tricky. Does anyone have any workarounds (besides L1 or H1B lottery)?
======
DyslexicAtheist
I find it hard to believe anyone would voluntarily move to the US(¹) as a
foreigner given the current political climate and attitude of the regime
towards immigrants. Solidarity with those that the current policies are
directed against, should be reason enough not to move there.

¹ same holds true for the UK.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
the above sounds a bit condescending which wasn't my intention at all, there
are many private reasons why somebody would still want to move there. If your
only motivation is to move overseas and work in a cutting edge project there
are plenty of cool companies in Berlin, Zurich (Zug), Singapore, Tokyo, ...

You can make a really good salary in Europe as a freelancer provided you got
enough specialization and skills. (hourly rate in Germany, France, Switzerland
are starting at €70-€90 and up for software engineers).

~~~
cchen74
Thx! I totally understand what you mean. But still if you want to work on cool
products that are used and loved by a lot of people, the silicon valley is one
of the best places to be.

------
andreicon
Non-US engineer here. If you do find a way around visas drop me a line here,
I'd love to work in SF

~~~
cchen74
Will do! Where are you based now?

